# To buy or not to buy



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The 2015 Model Year was a good one for the CRUZE. The selling price does not seem great?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gonna delete it?

$14k is too high

what warranty?

timing belt due in 40,000 miles

new tires?


----------



## djonathan (Jan 21, 2019)

The warranty is gm Chevy certified, 6 year or 100,000 power train, 12month or 12,000 bumper to bumper...tires are good shape, highway driven car, as well it includes two oil change services per year


----------



## djonathan (Jan 21, 2019)

If j get I’d delete the def stuff after warranty as to not void it


----------



## djonathan (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes, price seems a bit high


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

djonathan said:


> Yes, price seems a bit high


That price seems high. That's not too far from what I paid for my 14 when it was new. Did you talk them down or go another route?


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

You say you paid close to 14K for a brand new 2014 in 2014? No way.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

oreo382 said:


> You say you paid close to 14K for a brand new 2014 in 2014? No way.


I paid 19 for an 18 in 18.


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

Stay away from Chevy Cruze Diesel, IMO. Unless you love troubleshooting CEL, and emissions issues.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

In September 18 my 15 Ctd I got real money $12,400 on trade and mine had 71k miles. It was in very good condition, they sold the car in about three weeks after. The price with extra warranty seems ok, not great. I would be more interested in the previous service history. Seems odd it’s certified and didn’t top off def and change all the filters.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Husker Country Doc said:


> Stay away from Chevy Cruze Diesel, IMO. Unless you love troubleshooting CEL, and emissions issues.


:idisagree: 2015 is a good year for CTD. Once the DEF Tank is replaced under special TSB, and Firmware is reflashed you'll be good to go. However, 14K is way to much.


----------

